# How can I delete the recorded show I'm watching?



## CraigA (Aug 30, 2019)

Just "upgraded" to the Bolt from Premier, and find simple things like deleting recorded shows is almost impossible.

If I go through the "my shows" menu to find a show I want to watch, start watching, then realize that I've seen it so want to delete it, it looks like I have to go through the selection again instead of a simple button (like on the premier) to delete what I'm watching.

When a show I'm watching finishes, there is no option to delete it. I might say to watch the next episode (prompted by tivo), then press "live view" or turn the TV off, what I've watched isn't deleted.

I must be missing something, how can I keep the "my shows" list clean?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

When the show finishes, you can press the down arrow and that should bring up the delete option. 

Yeah, it isn't very intuitive at all.


----------



## CraigA (Aug 30, 2019)

Pressing down arrow for me brings up a menu of shows - I have no idea what shows they are, but not a delete option.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

How about left arrow?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I found this, maybe it will help -

Delete show while watching with new UI?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Finally got home to my TiVo.

While watching a recording, press the Info button. Then select More Info from the menu. That will give you the option to immediately delete the recording, as well as edit any passes you have for it.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

KMTTG can delete a show I'm still watching. And it keeps on playing.

I think it can also play a show that's been deleted from the UI.

-KP


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

kpeters59 said:


> KMTTG can delete a show I'm still watching. And it keeps on playing.
> 
> I think it can also play a show that's been deleted from the UI.
> 
> -KP


Do you mean that kmttg can undelete a show, then play it, or do you mean that it can play a deleted show directly without undeleting? (If the latter, how?)


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If I delete a show from the UI, and it's still displayed in the KMTTG Window, I can still right-click on it and 'Play' and it will play...you'd probably have to ask Kevin about the Magic...

It can also undelete a show, as one of it's normal functions.

-KP


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

kpeters59 said:


> If I delete a show from the UI, and it's still displayed in the KMTTG Window, I can still right-click on it and 'Play' and it will play...you'd probably have to ask Kevin about the Magic...
> 
> It can also undelete a show, as one of it's normal functions.
> 
> -KP


I guess that makes sense; the RPC identifies the show to play by its ID, which it gets from the kmttg show list, where it would still be present until refreshed; even though marked deleted it's still a complete file on the hard drive until it's erased. I'll bet one could add a "Play" option to the deleted show popup if one had some burning desire to save a few clicks when playing a deleted show.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

CraigA said:


> Just "upgraded" to the Bolt from Premier, and find simple things like deleting recorded shows is almost impossible.
> 
> If I go through the "my shows" menu to find a show I want to watch, start watching, then realize that I've seen it so want to delete it, it looks like I have to go through the selection again instead of a simple button (like on the premier) to delete what I'm watching.
> 
> ...


The Premier had two basic features not in the Bolt, both of wish I miss a lot.

1.
The "Delete" is a biggie: The Premier actually had a programable "stop" that could be used with programable remotes. The Bolt does not. With the Premier you could instantly stop what you were watching, and then decide to keep or delete. With the Bolt you have to skip all the way to the end of a program you are watching, then use the "Exit" key to force the "keep or delete" option; but that only works if you are watching just one show that is not part of a group....if you are not careful you could not tell what you are deleting, if that program you were watching was part of a group.

2.
Not being able to put the Grid "exactly" where you want it on the screen; this sort of defeats the purpose of a Grid for OTA people.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

When a recorded show is early in its progress, "Back"... "Clear" works for me. When a recored show ends, "Back"…and select Delete


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I just click on the TIVO button, select recordings, then select the show being recorded, scroll down to modify recording, press select, then down one click, press enter.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I just hit back, then go right to the X and select it. Now it's deleted.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

schatham said:


> I just hit back, then go right to the X and select it. Now it's deleted.


Correct, that feature was added one release back, and I just discovered it. Major time saver. Actually, just hit "back" and then "clear" (the delete). just two buttons to hit, like the older TiVos

Also, new is this release; if watching a series of shows in a group, if you hit the "live TV" button it will now ask you to keep or delete shows already watched in that group. I do not think that feature was in the previous releases.

Those two features together now solve my delete anxiety.


----------

